# The Colony on Discovery Channel



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Holy cow. Anyone else watch this show?

This is season 2 (I didn't see season 1).

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/colony/

If the rest of the season is as good as the 1st episode, it is going to be crazy!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

What surprised me was the confrontation at the end. Last season, the announcer guy said multiple times that the 'invaders' were instructed not to hurt the colonists. However, I didn't hear that this time and things got pretty physical. One 'invader' was dropping elbows and I think a female invader hit another girl with a can.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

They need to lock the lazy guy in with the pigs..


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

And they even broke out the pepper spray. I couldn't believe it. And the Colony folks threw water at the invaders. lol. They need to come up with some sort of deterrent to keep these folks from coming back.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

Should have hid the food and supplies. Bring back a rotting pig and point them to it.


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> What surprised me was the confrontation at the end. Last season, the announcer guy said multiple times that the 'invaders' were instructed not to hurt the colonists. However, I didn't hear that this time and things got pretty physical. One 'invader' was dropping elbows and I think a female invader hit another girl with a can.


I remember last season the announcer said the invaders couldn't use force but the colonists didn't know that. This year the announcer said that the invaders were allowed to use force if they needed to in order to steal whatever they were after. While it makes it much more realistic i don't know how they get away with it and how no one really gets hurt.


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

When the experts kept talking about the five things needed for survival i kept thinking that security should be first on the list. No point in getting anything else if someone can come along and take it. I couldn't believe they put no effort into security yet.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

zuko3984 said:


> When the experts kept talking about the five things needed for survival i kept thinking that security should be first on the list. No point in getting anything else if someone can come along and take it. I couldn't believe they put no effort into security yet.


They need Joey that crazy enforcer guy from last season to set up security for them.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

They should have detained the 3 visitors instead of allowing them to leave and return with their friends.

At the very least, they should have moved their supplies out of the building that they took an interest in. With all the buildings and land around them, they could have divided up everything among several hidden caches.

Staying below the radar is important in a post-apocalyptic world.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I'm really wondering about the validity of this season. It seems like allowing the use of force and non lethal weapons like pepper spray push things past where they would legally be allowed to go.

If it is legit, I kept asking myself "Didn't they watch last season?" They're all sitting around chatting, putting two of the most useful workers into 12 hour quarantine (they could have secluded them but still allowed them to get some work done), and they aren't thinking security at all. Just like Season 1, they're in a big area with no single point of entry. They should have picked a building (I'm sure the buildings are structurally OK--the producers wouldn't put them somewhere where a building might fall on people at a moment's notice) that could have allowed them a "gauntlet" style entrance that could be easily defended.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't really get the quarantine thing. I took it that the virus spread through the air and that virtually everyone had been exposed to it, but the survivors are immune. If that's not the case, are they saying that 90&#37; of the population was exposed, but these few people never were? Since it kills in a few days, what are the chances anyone could still be alive unless they're baracaded in their basement.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

doom1701 said:


> I'm really wondering about the validity of this season. It seems like allowing the use of force and non lethal weapons like pepper spray push things past where they would legally be allowed to go.
> 
> If it is legit, I kept asking myself "Didn't they watch last season?" They're all sitting around chatting, putting two of the most useful workers into 12 hour quarantine (they could have secluded them but still allowed them to get some work done), and they aren't thinking security at all. Just like Season 1, they're in a big area with no single point of entry. They should have picked a building (I'm sure the buildings are structurally OK--the producers wouldn't put them somewhere where a building might fall on people at a moment's notice) that could have allowed them a "gauntlet" style entrance that could be easily defended.


Yeah. I was really shocked at how physical it got. Great TV, but I have wonder if they've been instructed to only go SO far. Either way, I'm loving it so far. It certainly got my attention that's for sure. Now I wanna see them get some serious payback. I still can't believe they are letting them use pepper spray... Wow. Big change from last year.


----------



## littis (Oct 25, 2003)

I was really surprised at the use of force as well. The producers must have seen how relaxed they were being, and having not handled security, decided to "prove" to them that this scenario is "real".

The actual use of force must be a hard thing to deal with on both sides, especially the colonists. You can believe it's real and defend your goods, however in the back of your mind you know it's fake so are not going to bash someone's head in. I told my wife if that was a real situation I would be using those medal pipes a lot more effectively, but obviously THEY cannot.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

One of the uses of "force" from season 1 sticks in my head and makes me think that a lot more is staged than they let on. In the final episode, when the colonists use their home made flame thrower to blow up a truck in the yard, it's implied that they're using that on the truck as it pulls up. But the actual shot of it's use has no people anywhere nearby, the truck is empty--it's a totally safe...and staged...scene.

I'm thinking that this season they are staging even more, possibly including the pepper spray and "violence". I have my doubts if they actually used real pepper spray; instead, I think they just sprayed water or saline and told the colonists to act as if they got hit with pepper spray. They then staged the whole agony and treatment afterwards.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It would make more sense that way. 

It was also pretty obvious when they were stealing drugs and girl kept swinging for their legs instead of anything else. 

I think I would almost rather see a syfy version done along the lines of the book Dies the Fire where the rules change and things we are used to working no longer work such as gunpowder and electricity.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

CraigK said:


> They need Joey that crazy enforcer guy from last season to set up security for them.


OMG. If Joey was on this season, someone would have been seriously hurt in the first episode. As soon as they broke out the pepper spray, he would have been swinging a lead pipe at some heads.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

With a location that vast, security is going to be tough so hiding their supplies is the best option.

I would have split the supplies in thirds and break the people into thirds. Each hide their supplies in a quick place (less than 5 minutes to reach) and harder place (greather than 10 minutes.) That way if someone gets captured, they only know where 1/3rd of the supplies are. 

Also, when the 3 people showed up and wanted food and water. Have them work for it. Give them the axe and tell them to split that wood over there and then dig a hole for the latrine or something. THEN after they have worked for the supplies, give it to them. Nothing is free.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm not sure of the schematics of the compound, but couldn't they have just closed the gate for SOME sense of security?


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I'm not sure of the schematics of the compound, but couldn't they have just closed the gate for SOME sense of security?


I believe it is 10 acres of buildings which is a LOT of fence (if it is fenced at all...) and it is impossible to patrol that with the limited number of people they have. Hiding is the best plan.

When they were fishing in the water I expected to see the neighbors in the houses 10 yards away to hi hello. rofl.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

That elbow that maurader dropped certainlly wasn't staged!

I firmly believed they looked for people who hadn't seen the 1st season (which really wouldn't be hard to do) and that is why they didn't prioritize security as #1. 

Seems like the best thing to do would be to keep everything in that 2nd story building and then just secure the choke points: the staircases and windows!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

btw...the show has a Facebook page and they post some pretty good stuff from the cast and crew on there.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Uh, I'm going off bacon for a couple days...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

big props for that biodiesel work! I was also impressed with the bridge construction.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm impressed with the bridge also, very simple and very effective. Mmmm Bacon. Yummy.

I kept hoping Bear Grylls would showup and eat the maggots and some hog.  

They should be setting traps for animals, rats, mice etc.

Nice job getting rubberband food. (Snakes.) lol

Don't you need certain chemicals along with animal fat to create Biodiesel? Lye, Methanol etc.. Hmm. I'm wondering if someone is there coaching them, add this.. now do that.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

jeepair said:


> Don't you need certain chemicals along with animal fat to create Biodiesel? Lye, Methanol etc.. Hmm. I'm wondering if someone is there coaching them, add this.. now do that.


You'll need that stuff for high-quality bio-diesel that will work in a large temp range. On a hot day with an engine that is crap to begin with, they aren't worried about damaging it in the long-term.

Wonder if there will be any cool gadgets this season. I don't see a 'Professor' in this group so probably not.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Ment said:


> You'll need that stuff for high-quality bio-diesel that will work in a large temp range. On a hot day with an engine that is crap to begin with, they aren't worried about damaging it in the long-term.
> 
> Wonder if there will be any cool gadgets this season. I don't see a 'Professor' in this group so probably not.


Well the one guy is an 'artist/inventor'. I just read his bio and it says his mother taught him martial arts. After his display in the first episode, I don't think she did a very good job.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Post made by Reno on The Colony Facebook page:


> It is so weird for me to watch me, being me. What makes it even stranger knowing there are at least 2.1 million other people watching me. To sit back and watch the experiences I lived on television is surreal. After being out of the experiment is when I truly realized how "real" the simulation we were a part of actually were. Watching the events unfold brings back so many memories. I couldn't help but feel the anger and disappointment in the canal. Sometimes you could actually walk up there and see fish, turtles, and frogs, and we still couldn't pull anything out of there. I was getting so desperate I was actually considering eating some of those pigs we found.
> 
> Those pigs....oh my god those pigs! I can't even begin to tell you how awful dealing with those pigs actually was. You know, it looked bad, and I know everyone was shocked to see us handling them, but to get ALL the fat off of ALL of the pigs we hauled back from the truck was probably a 3-4 hour period of Becka and I handling the melting/decaying/disgusting/rotting carcasses in the heat with NO WIND whatsoever. The stench stuck to us like glue and I couldn't get it out of my nose for days, and seeing them again last night....it was almost as if I could smell them again.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Having never seen an episode of this, how is it? Is it really cool or kinda reality show "scripted" feel to it?

Should I watch Season 1 first, does it matter, is it better?

THANKS!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'd never seen it before but am watching season 2..

But one thing I don't get -- didn't they talk about walking 5 miles to and from something? I thought they couldn't go out of the compound.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I downloaded season 1 and it was really good.


Spoiler



I like to think George was was taken by cannibals.


You don't need to watch season 1 to enjoy season 2.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Becka reminds me of a hot young version of Marilu Henner. Ah the inaugural shower had so much potential...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

They seem to not be focusing on security.....bet it's about time for another raid. 

It did seem stupid to make your firebox out of wood...he couldn't have made a small metal box?


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

For the smoker, use some brick for the firebox... just like they did for the forge.

I like the 2 new additions, the guy seems solid helpful guy to have around. "lets bury the food 1' down.." 

Funny they raid someones house/area and pilfer anything they want and they are mad when someone raid's their place?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

pmyers said:


> They seem to not be focusing on security.....bet it's about time for another raid.


I don't know how the producers are going to handle raids now that the colonists are crafting machetes and rebar spears.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

pmyers said:


> They seem to not be focusing on security.....bet it's about time for another raid.





WhiskeyTango said:


> I don't know how the producers are going to handle raids now that the colonists are crafting machetes and rebar spears.


At the end of the previous episode the cattle prods those guys had looked way bad ass. I'm picturing the finale of Jericho season 1.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

jeepair said:


> For the smoker, use some brick for the firebox... just like they did for the forge.
> 
> I like the 2 new additions, the guy seems solid helpful guy to have around. "lets bury the food 1' down.."
> 
> Funny they raid someones house/area and pilfer anything they want and they are mad when someone raid's their place?


I thought the same thing for each item in your list.

They wail on the last guy to watch the firebox...this is the same type of logic as saying "My keys are always in the last place I look." You've got a wooden box containing fire all night long, and at some point it starts to burn. Wow, big surprise.

Burying the food seemed to be done in the dumbest of all possible ways. Let's not go too deep. Let's put it in a cooler (which would actually function more as a heat insulator). Let's cover it up with a piece of sheet metal, instead of covering it with dirt.

As for going places and stealing stuff, that's one of the things that I've felt the show has never done well. In that type of environment, raiding other's supplies is a very real thing. If you are going to raid, you have to be willing to injure/kill the people you are stealing from. Since the producers can't allow things to go to serious violence, it seems like more of a game of hide and seek.

Personally, I want to see someone pull out a gun and shoot the merchant. Then take his stuff.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

That kidnapping was actually kind of scary. I wonder if there will be a ransom. Or maybe she's just meat.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Their security plan is hitting a compressed air tube for an alarm and chaining the gate? The house does look like they did some work to it with protecting the windows and barricading the door but as they learned this last episode it doesn't help if you leave stuff outside.

I agree the kidnapping is scary, especially the bag over the head. I wonder though how much is scripted/planned and acted out because with the incident last week and the cattle prods vs. swinging pipes (I think that is what Jim had) and then this weak with the kidnapping someone could have easily been seriously hurt. Last season the whole project was not physical at all (in terms of the altercations).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I see that Season 1 comes out sept 7 on DVD.. I hope netflix buys it.

I agree, the kidnapping [clip for next week] was scary, and seemed way too far, even for a reality show.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Clip for next week? I always skip those. That kidnapping was at the end of the latest episode I thought.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I think the kidnapping was all acting, even on what's-her-name's part. When the doctor went missing last season, he just disappeared, and I think they are trying to create the same dynamic for the "survivors" this season, while amping up the TV angle of it a little bit.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

doom1701 said:


> I think the kidnapping was all acting, even on what's-her-name's part. When the doctor went missing last season, he just disappeared, and I think they are trying to create the same dynamic for the "survivors" this season, while amping up the TV angle of it a little bit.


No I think her reaction was real, sure she probably calmed down afterward when they took her to a holding cell or whatever but the cast members immersion into the show is full stop. Several of them last season spoke about it.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I would not want to be with this group of people following a disaster. First people come into their house and steal stuff. Then they all just huddle up inside and let the guy steal stuff from outside.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

They really are asking for somebody to get hurt on this show...IF that kidnapping was real and she didn't know it was coming.....her instincts could have easily kicked in (isn't every woman's worst fear is to be abducted/raped) and she could have hurt somebody. I don't care if the people know the concept is fake...but if somebody puts a bag of your head I really don't think you'd remember at that moment in time.

It's actually getting a little uncomfortable to watch. I'd prefer them spend more time on making things like in the first season.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Making things is the best part, but it seems unrealistic to spend so much time on electricity and how to perserve food, when they don't actually have any food.  It seems like food and water would be job 1. Also, do they have so much water now that they could just throw away the rainwater? Also surprising that they can't find any critters or fish. Real world, I would pack up and get out of there. I don't see that place supporting life.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

stellie93 said:


> Making things is the best part, but it seems unrealistic to spend so much time on electricity and how to preserve food, when they don't actually have any food.  It seems like food and water would be job 1. Also, do they have so much water now that they could just throw away the rainwater? Also surprising that they can't find any critters or fish.


I agree with you about the water and that making a smoker to preserve meats is useless since they aren't gathering any meat.


stellie93 said:


> Real world, I would pack up and get out of there. I don't see that place supporting life.


Part of the background story is that VOPA (the ones that dropped them off there) is supposed to come back for them and take them to a more permanent camp for the outbreak survivors. I picture tanks rolling in at the season finale to escort them to a (make****?) city that is safe, has food, water and a running electric plant.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I watched last week's episode on Tues night for the first time, and had a couple of glitches (dropouts), so supposedly recorded the Sat 2pm rerun, in a marathon.. But [email protected]$# Discovery apparently changed their schedule at the last minute and really only did the regular 11AM rerun..

!#[email protected] (not too big a deal, I don't think I missed a TON of the episode)


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

wow..that windmill was really spinning. Pretty impresive!

that hostage negotiation was very interesting


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Yeah, the windmill was great. One of my favorite things built on the two seasons. 

And I can see how being overpowered and taken hostage would be emotionally overwhelming for the girl, even knowing it's part of the show. That wasn't a Hollywood feminist fantasy where the hot petite chick can take on a grown man and win. It would have felt real and scary and undermined any self-defense myths she may have held and it would have just sucked. 

I don't think they made the right decision in giving up so much to get her back. First of all, the whole situation was her fault. She broke protocol and put herself in a risky situation that put the group at risk. Second, she's brings no survival value to the group. Third, it set a bad precedent. 

It would have been very interesting if they had an ex-special forces type guy in the group. I would have liked to have seen some sort of ambush since they had 24 hours to prepare and knew the drop point. (And I wonder how you kill someone on the show. Maybe that's against the game rules.)


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

The Gas for the exchange. I would have filled the can up with water about 80&#37; and then top it off with Gas. I'm not sure they would have known. Gas smell is gas smell. 

They should have had someone out at the boat and someone behind them with the goods. Then have the girl walk 1/2 way to the "exchangers" while the person with the goods walks up. Then exchange goods and walk away. Otherwise no deal. It would be hard since the person is right there. 

I also would have had 3 or 4 walk around without being seen and get infront of the truck near the fence and the canal. And either block the exit with some sort of junk or plan on blocking if something goes wrong. 

They yelled, we'll be back so we might see them again.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

c'mon now...they knew they had to get her back for the show. I couldn't imagine the "cast" just saying: Nope..don't care about her. They can have her.

I do agree with the idea of filling most of that can up with water with just enough gas to smell....and heck...dump some sugar in there for good measure!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

What's with Becca wearing hoop earrings in the scene where she inquired about the workings of the windmill. Did the producers gussy her up, is she that stupid/vain or does a girl just have to feel pretty after a traumatic event?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I was actually impressed that they did think enough to keep the windmill in the house as opposed to outside where anybody could mess with it.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

Ment said:


> What's with Becca wearing hoop earrings in the scene where she inquired about the workings of the windmill. Did the producers gussy her up, is she that stupid/vain or does a girl just have to feel pretty after a traumatic event?


Maybe they hoped they would get caught on one of the windmill vanes and she'd get flung off into the horizon.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

btw....can we please ditch the "quarantine" b.s? It adds nothing to the show because they just seem to arbitrarily follow the rules.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Becka's post from the Colony Facebook page:


> Watching the abduction happen in the third person last night had me covered in goosebumps and flashing back to everything I felt when it happened. Although it seemed as though my grumbling tummy was the main driving force behind my actions, going out alone to pick berries was something that regularly happened in the Colony. As ignorant as that may have been (hindsight is 20/20), it was not so out of the ordinary at the time. Little did I know, my berry-picking that day would have a much less tasty outcome than it had on every other occasion.
> 
> As an extremely independent woman, I am more than just to doing things on my own, I am comfortable doing them alone. In my pre-Colony life, I was used to doing whatever I needed to do when I needed to do it, without having to ask anyone for permission or get anyone else's opinion on it. I take care of my own business, and am absolutely happy doing everything I can possibly do on my own. This mindset, I realized (a little too late), is absolutely compatible with Colony life. Of course I thought twice about going out alone. Anyone in their right mind, including myself, would question my actions. When everyone's minds are clouded by the painful emptiness in their stomachs, slowing mental processes and deteriorating endurance due to lack of food, however, it is incredibly easy to make decisions that can (and in my case, did) lead to destruction.
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

jeepair said:


> The Gas for the exchange. I would have filled the can up with water about 80% and then top it off with Gas. I'm not sure they would have known. Gas smell is gas smell.
> 
> They should have had someone out at the boat and someone behind them with the goods. Then have the girl walk 1/2 way to the "exchangers" while the person with the goods walks up. Then exchange goods and walk away. Otherwise no deal. It would be hard since the person is right there.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing about the gas and water.  Aside from what you suggested, they could have just run after the guy that came to make the exchange and taken him hostage. Then made a person for person exchange. I think he was far enough away from the truck and fat enough that they could have caught him. They said they were heavily armed but I didn't see any weapons.

Also, they gave up way too much food way too easily. They have what like 3 cans of food left now?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I was thinking the same thing about the gas and water. Aside from what you suggested, they could have just run after the guy that came to make the exchange and taken him hostage. Then made a person for person exchange. I think he was far enough away from the truck and fat enough that they could have caught him. They said they were heavily armed but I didn't see any weapons...


Had this been "real" that would be a good idea and I'm sure they would have done things differently, but within the confines of the show they did just about all they could have done.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Real world, there are really just 2 possibilities here. Either they want her for the only thing she seems to be good for, (not berry picking) and they aren't going to return her, or they're just using her to bargain, and will probably return her anyway. I would give them a couple cans of food and bandaids, say that I have no gas--that's what the windmill is for, and rush them if they don't let her go. There were only 3 of them, and nobody seems to have any guns. (also not very realistic) As someone else said, they should have planned something out and had people behind them either to follow them if they didn't bring her, or attack if they refused to let her go.

Which brings up another point--did they take apart all the bicycles they had? Those might come in handy as their only relatively fast mode of transportation.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

I think the plan is to use alligators as amphibious transport.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Wow...I think that is a horrible design for that bike! Way too hard to steer (if you need to get away quick) and having a different person work the steering than is working the gas is a BAD idea!

I guess they gave up on the smoker!

More Becca shower scenes please!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Yep, they were all awed by the bike design but it worked like crap. When they went scavenging with it, they didn't turn it around for fast getaway before entering the fast food building. If people were inside their guarding their stuff they'd all be captured or at least abandon the bike. With the poor security detail I bet the bike gets stolen anyway. S2 Colony peeps have poor survival instincts. 

If they have salt they should turn the rest of the gator meat into jerky. Pickled gator doesn't sound too appetizing.

Becka has a good tan.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Yeah...my first thought was how are they going to keep that bike from getting stolen.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

As far as I can tell the newly elected leader has no defined powers, only a title and a vague mandate to "see that things get done". 

That gator meat did look like it would be delicious. I wonder if they planted it in the pool. Convenient that it appeared just after sleepyhead decided to make a "man-catcher". 

The dude that went to sleep while on guard duty should be traded for supplies.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

Fool Me Twice said:


> The dude that went to sleep while on guard duty should be traded for supplies.


If they would actually go realistic and do something like that, I might start watching again. Think about it--you're in a post apocolyptic civilization, isn't somebody going to think "We've got this model living with us--why not find someone with a lot of supplies and sell her off as a sex slave?"


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

doom1701 said:


> why not find someone with a lot of supplies and sell her off as a sex slave?"


It's a family show?

I wouldn't sell her off, maybe just sell time with her 

2 gallons of gas + some food = 15 minutes "alone time" with her.

I'm going straight to hell. LOL


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

yeah...it is just a tv show. At some point you have to draw the line.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

doom1701 said:


> If they would actually go realistic and do something like that, I might start watching again. Think about it--you're in a post apocolyptic civilization, isn't somebody going to think "We've got this model living with us--why not find someone with a lot of supplies and sell her off as a sex slave?"


Holy Lord of the Flies Batman!


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

doom1701 said:


> If they would actually go realistic and do something like that, I might start watching again. Think about it--you're in a post apocolyptic civilization, isn't somebody going to think "We've got this model living with us--why not find someone with a lot of supplies and sell her off as a sex slave?"


Guard duty shouldn't be the entire night. They all fail for not having a watch.


----------



## bikegeek (Dec 28, 2006)

Did anyone else think it was odd that they found the pasta sign in the roach infested fast food joint and there were no roaches on it? There had to be a production person in that room telling him to pretend that he found it.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

jeepair said:


> Guard duty shouldn't be the entire night. They all fail for not having a watch.


This is what I thought. Guard duty is a great idea but make them shorter shifts and/or have the person doing guard duty sleep during some of the day so they can stay up at night.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

bikegeek said:


> Did anyone else think it was odd that they found the pasta sign in the roach infested fast food joint and there were no roaches on it? There had to be a production person in that room telling him to pretend that he found it.


Yeah, it looked to me like they had already left the joint and they made them go back in and grab the sign. Based on the comments on the show, production probably pointed out to them that macaroni doesn't spoil.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

jeepair said:


> Guard duty shouldn't be the entire night. They all fail for not having a watch.


I agree...and if you can't stay up...have the balls to wake up somebody to releave you!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

What really surprises me about this show is that there are actually deserted places like this one and the one from last season, in this country! I just find it really weird to see actual "towns" that have been totall deserted like in the movies.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

pmyers said:


> What really surprises me about this show is that there are actually deserted places like this one and the one from last season, in this country! I just find it really weird to see actual "towns" that have been totall deserted like in the movies.


It's a matter of time before someone tweets their next shoot location and S3 participants get Mad Max flashmobbed.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I don't understand their security procedure when they correctly predicted the pregnant lady was a decoy, but then they have everybody else come inside and leave Reno out by himself? How does that make any sense?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

pmyers said:


> I don't understand their security procedure when they correctly predicted the pregnant lady was a decoy, but then they have everybody else come inside and leave Reno out by himself? How does that make any sense?


I think they're more worried about people taking what little food they have instead of their projects. Their projects probably weigh too much to just walk away with without the survivors being able to at least try to stop them.

What bugs me is that they have almost no food, yet they seem to be doing nothing about it. They showed them having an argument about picking berries, and one guy said they got yeast on a scavenge but that was it. Also, since they seem to be starving to death why is that guy using the yeast to make alcohol instead of someone trying to cook some bread or something.

I think they must be starving to consider cockroaches as tasting good.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> It would have been very interesting if they had an ex-special forces type guy in the group.


Tick to the rescue!










Cracked me up that he walked out of the bushes, all the way to the center of camp, "stuck" the note and made it all the way back into the bushes when Robert finally noticed him.

Official site updated with his bio:

Adam Ticknor


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

robojerk said:


> I think they're more worried about people taking what little food they have instead of their projects. Their projects probably weigh too much to just walk away with without the survivors being able to at least try to stop them..


but are they keeping food outside for people to grab? Why wouldn't you have everybody come into the house and then lock it up. You can talk from the roof or upstairs window. I just didn't understand why they just watched Reno out there by himself until that other guy came down too.

Their security is horrible. I hope "Tick" whips them into shape pronto!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Waldorf said:


> Cracked me up that he walked out of the bushes, all the way to the center of camp, "stuck" the note and made it all the way back into the bushes when Robert finally noticed him.


OMG I laughed hard when that happened. They are oblivious and way too trusting. It would've have served them right if Tick excused himself to get more food for the table and then trapped them in the cargo hold.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

Fool Me Twice said:


> The dude that went to sleep while on guard duty should be traded for supplies.


LMAO. Totally. I don't understand their seemingly lax view of security and guard duty.



jeepair said:


> Guard duty shouldn't be the entire night. They all fail for not having a watch.


No kidding, right? 2-3 hour shifts each. Wait, aren't there like 8 of them now? 1 hour each or 2 hours each every other night.

As far as security is concerned, how have they not crafted bows and arrows or something similar?! There are plenty of trees around for the bow staves and they could easily find supplies to fashion arrows and arrowheads out of.

They would serve duel purposes too, as weapons to fend off intruders and as weapons for hunting game. They wouldn't have to actually shoot any of the "intruders", I think the mere presence of ranged weapons would serve their purpose to keep people away. All they would have to do is warn the intruders that if they cross a certain line they will start to let arrows fly. Additionally for food they could shoot gators, fish, boar...whatever. And why aren't they going to the bayou to hunt???

They should have two teams, a hunting/gathering group who takes expeditions to the bayou and a home base security group who work on small projects back at the base with one attendant on the roof of the house on guard duty.

Is this show making anyone else want to prepare for such a thing? I'm really starting to think about if there is some kind of disaster and what my survival skills and preparation would be.

I do really hope Tick gets their asses in gear. Him literally walking into the camp to leave them a message was the best moment of the show. I love this show.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

I knew lifting those stairs with rope was going to FAIL. Just glad that one guy was under the overhang otherwize he would have been squashed.

One of the first things they should have done is recon the entire area. Including the bushes. They should have picked up sign of him sitting/laying out there. Or his smoke if he was boiling his water.

How can you not like Tick.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Why do you need an extra 4 feet when you're already on a roof? Those stairs just seemed like a lot of wasted effort/time/materials for no gain.


----------



## BluesFools (Apr 5, 2000)

There's a lot of evidence of the heavy-handed intervention of the production crew in what the colonist do. Trying to get them to do interesting, but mostly safe, stuff for TV rather than what they would do naturally. The steps are a prime example of that. Even if you decided you need a 2 foot tall lookout perch on the top of the building, you can jump up that high or walk up a sloping plank. You don't need four steps complete with risers to get up there.

Other examples:
- the sudden need to leave their camp. This came out of nowhere right after they built the windmill. Why build such a useful and non-portable device then decide you have to leave it?

- the message from Tick says "leave your safe house and come out to an unsafe location at an unsafe time of day, for no reason". They discuss ways to comply, but no-one says "no, let's not do it".

- apparently the quarantine rules about needing masks went out the door when meeting Tick.

- finding the oh-so-generic "fast food" restaurant containing convenient yeast to make ethanol and the message from one guy's kids.

- the "man trap" noose on a stick device. Seriously, of all the weapons you could create, you choose that? And then hey look, you can use it to catch the convenient alligator you just found. Then never mention it again.

- dragging back the airplane. Even the other colonists asked WTF were they thinking. Hey, turns out they can use the engine and rudder on a convenient boat, fueled with av-gas made from the convenient yeast.

- bows and arrows are lethal weapons and the intruders are actors. You don't want desperate colonists panicking and firing weapons at the guys they saw in the VOPA tent. OSHA says you could shoot their eye out, kid. Looks like there are rules about what weapons they can make.

- they should be making daily hunting trip to the bayou. After a week of hunting they're bound to catch something. But having 3 or 4 people spend all week sitting in a bayou is not good TV.

I'm enjoying the show. But you have to suspend disbelief as you would with any fiction, ignore the anomalies and just go with whatever they do without questioning it too much.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I agree BluesFools. I have no doubt they are "instructed" to do or not do, certain things for the show. I have no doubt they told Becca they wanted to do a kidnapping scenario but probably just didn't tell her when or how to keep it as real as possible. Also they probably seed them with ideas to build certain things or use certain things or go to certain areas. 

btw...I always hated and never understood that quarantine thing as the entire premise is that these people survived the outbreak so they must not be infected.

I still love this show though. I look forward to it every week.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

BluesFools said:


> - bows and arrows are lethal weapons and the intruders are actors. You don't want desperate colonists panicking and firing weapons at the guys they saw in the VOPA tent. OSHA says you could shoot their eye out, kid. Looks like there are rules about what weapons they can make.


Of course they wouldn't want to actually shoot someone, but like I said, having the mere presence of projectile weapons should keep intruders at bay, and likewise the producers would keep the intruders at a safe distance so as to not have anyone fatally injured. Either that or have them armed with blunt tipped arrows. That being said, they made a freaking machete for God's sake. You can't say that that's not deadly. Hell a blunt three-foot pole is deadly.

But at the same time, if the actors can jump in and knock around a few of the the colonists, spray pepper spray in their eyes, chase them with cattle prods etc., what are the rules? During the first skirmish there was some pretty heavy hitting wrestling going on, etc. Some could have easily been injured more severely. That inventor dude was knocked around pretty good I think.

If the producers are putting the colonists in harm's way, they should be able to do what they need to do to keep out of harm's way and weapons are a good deterrent.

I also don't disagree that the producers may set them up to make something. Of course they do, the yeast, the power tools, the engines that are in working order, those weren't just sitting there before production started. The whole premise is a setup and it's done so to see how the colonists will react. There are probably tons more goods and surprises from loved ones at home that are out there if they bothered to go looking.

It's hard to tell, but I get the feeling that they haven't even scavenged half of the 10 acre grounds that they are on.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I still love this show though. I look forward to it every week.


Ditto.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I think the bow and arrows in hand, would be too much of a temptation to use.

That being said....I really don't like that they really seemed to "amp" up the violence this season. That first brawl was absolutely brutal and I think it was B.S that the looters seemed to be able to do whatever they wanted to the Colonist and they couldn't do anything back.

I don't know how the Colonist seem to remember the fights are "fake". If I was in their position and imersed in that 24/7 for weeks and somebody was attacking me....I'm afraid I'd forget about it being T.V and take things way too far. 

I don't mind the looting, but could do without the direct physical confrontations.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Waldorf said:


> Tick to the rescue!
> 
> Cracked me up that he walked out of the bushes, all the way to the center of camp, "stuck" the note and made it all the way back into the bushes when Robert finally noticed him.


This was after they spend all that time making a watch tower. Not much good if no one goes up there and keeps watch. Also this was after they said they plan to leave there as soon as possible.

I thought the whole banquet thing was a weird way to introduce yourself. I guess they just wanted to make us think he was a threat.

How do they not consider a huge bag of sugar as food? I get that the fuel is more important right now, but nobody even mentioned the nutritional value.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Did I miss that they said they actually wanted to relocate? I know they are working on that trike and small boat but I got the impression that was more for recon/scavaging than for actuall mass exidous.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

They did say something like "we need to get out of here as soon as we can." I found that a little con fusing as well. First they build all of these infrastructure type things and then decide they need to leave, all without seemingly scouting out the mid-range area around them.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I think the urge to leave is from the producers. If these people could somehow get food, and be better organized when dealing with outsiders I think there should be no reason why they would need to leave.

I'm still liking the show, but season 1 was a lot better and their needing to leave on season 1 made a lot more sense because the urban area of LA offered little in terms of food.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm not sure they are trying to leave because IIRC the entire premise is that they are suppose to stay there unti VOPA arrives to pick them up. I think they are just trying to become a little more mobile to scavange better.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Or, like the previous season, there's a scheduled 60(?) day "Exodus" for them to leave the area and that's the "end".


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

pmyers said:


> btw...I always hated and never understood that quarantine thing as the entire premise is that these people survived the outbreak so they must not be infected.


Couldn't they still be carriers? (I admit this is sort of the opposite of what you said.)

Couldn't they happen to have not been infected, but still be able to catch the disease? i.e. you don't know they're immune, do you?


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I assume in this situation that everyone has been exposed to the virus or whatever because it's so widespread--unless you've been hiding in your basement since it all started. So they must be immune. I would think the guy who hasn't been around any people would be the one who could be infected by carriers who aren't sick. But then fictional diseases can behave however they want.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Nice twist that VOPA pulled on the collonists dropping off "supplies".

They sure are lucky they have "Tick"!


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I wish Tick had been there from the beginning. I wonder if they sent him in as a ringer because the colonists were failing so badly at finding food and securing the compound.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I wonder if they sent him in as a ringer because the colonists were failing so badly at finding food and securing the compound.


:up:

I like how their "elected leader" was nowhere to be found when the **** hit the fan when the helicopter dropped the supplies.

Reno and Sally should be "Project Managers" but as for leading the other colonists when it comes to safety, food, survival I don't think they're doing a good job.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

In their defense, this "colony" seems a lot harder to defend than season 1. Season 1 seemed to have a pretty good perimeter around it already and they pretty much just had 1 building to defend. This season...all their seems to be is a single chain link fence and I don't even know what it goes around.

That being said...they've done a lousy job at security any ways. They need to keep everything in that house and just focus on defending that.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

Yeah I really can't believe that they are 40 days in and have almost zero security protocol. And what they do have it seems it took them weeks to strum up.

Now that Tick's around they finally whip themselves into gear but it looks like it could be too little too late.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I was thinking about it and I would love to see a recap type episode by Discovery Channel. I would be curious to see what other things were planted around the camp that they either missed or other things they could have made with the items that the colony never thought of.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

robojerk said:


> :up:
> 
> I like how their "elected leader" was nowhere to be found when the **** hit the fan when the helicopter dropped the supplies.


I think she is smart enough to know let the professionals (Tick) handle it since it was out of her knowledge.

Plus she divided up the group pretty easily when they thought a chopper might come to take them away. Nobody complained about being not on the 1st chopper.

I also agree that they should have brought Tick in much earlier.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

did anybody yell "Tick down! Tick Down" last night like I did? I thought they were sunk when that happened. 

I've made a discovery about myself....while I like watching boxing and MMA fighting...I don't like watching "innocent" people fight and for that reason, I haven't enjoyed this season very much. Raiders might be realistic but this season just has too much of it for me. It makes me uncomfortable and at the rate they are going, somebody is going to get hurt. 

That being said, I still love this show!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I am with you on the whole change from S1 to S2 on the physical aspect. Although I am sure if I went back to those threads for S1 I would be complaining that of course the participants were not scared as they knew they would not be touched or hit 

The whole removal of Amber and Michael just sucked. I could imagine how that would feel. It does show that the producers do plant ideas in their heads as I am sure the producers wanted those two to come into the colony together and leave the colony together so I am sure they helped the group of 4 come up with the idea to split into the two groups of two. Also after they were "spit" upon they were informed they had to leave. I wonder how much the participants can talk about after the experiment and/or the length of the gag order, I would love to know more about the behind the scenes.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Einselen said:


> I would love to know more about the behind the scenes.


I did a quick search for discovery colony behind the scenes and got quite a few results, but they mostly look like they're from the first season.

If anyone finds something or if Discover does an official one, please post it here.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

innocentfreak said:


> I was thinking about it and I would love to see a recap type episode by Discovery Channel. I would be curious to see what other things were planted around the camp that they either missed or other things they could have made with the items that the colony never thought of.


I haven't caught much of this season, but I'd love to see this for season 1, and probably even season 2. Last year, "the professor" had a blog he updated through the season (apparently they could talk about episodes after they aired) which was really enlightening, but a 2 hour followup episode would be great.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

doom1701 said:


> I haven't caught much of this season, but I'd love to see this for season 1, and probably even season 2. Last year, "the professor" had a blog he updated through the season (apparently they could talk about episodes after they aired) which was really enlightening, but a 2 hour followup episode would be great.


I've never seen any kind of reunion or behind the scene show, but the people do have blogs that can be followed on Facebook or the website. They don't really give much behind the scene info though other than how they felt in a particular situation. The blogs are pretty glossy and seemed edited to make sure nothing is revealed the producers don't want known.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I thought it was funny the way Mike acted when he was around Tick. He was like a little kid trying to impress the older cool kid, giving tactical hand signals and acting like he was playing 'army men'.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I thought it was funny the way Mike acted when he was around Tick. He was like a little kid trying to impress the older cool kid, giving tactical hand signals and acting like he was playing 'army men'.


That was funny. He motions quickly for Tick to come and then Tick takes 2 steps and then gives him the halt sign....I love your analogy!


----------

